# 1937 Liberty C value?



## Jamie Benedickt (May 12, 2015)

New to the forum and have the opportunity to buy this bike. Anybody have any idea on worth?


----------



## bobcycles (May 12, 2015)

*Bike is not a 1937........more like a 1941.   Value ?  Hard to say, missing all the tough stuff, rack, tank, rear carrier, headlight if it had one.......Rest of it looks good.........for 3-400 you can't get hur*t


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2015)

I would be in at about $400


----------



## jpromo (May 12, 2015)

I'd definitely be in at 400$ as well. Nice original paint, clean, springer, possibly original Lobdell flat-tops?


----------



## Jamie Benedickt (May 12, 2015)

jpromo said:


> I'd definitely be in at 400$ as well. Nice original paint, clean, springer, possibly original Lobdell flat-tops?




Yes I can pick it up for $350. I will be able to get serial # tonight if it has one and better pics.


----------



## jpromo (May 12, 2015)

That's a good score--swipe it! New to the hobby?


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2015)

good score


----------



## Jamie Benedickt (May 12, 2015)

vincev said:


> good score




Yes Im new. Ive done some vintage motorcycle restoration and some vintage camper restoration. My girlfriend recently had one restored. So I hunted around locally and found this one to work on.


----------



## bobcycles (May 12, 2015)

*If I was a betting man I'd bet the first letter in the serial starts with G ..........second third choice F or H*


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 12, 2015)

id pay 402.50....


----------



## bobcycles (May 12, 2015)

*Please post some better A side B side pix when you land this catch!*


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 12, 2015)

good eye Bob.... flat wheel hoops....


----------



## island schwinn (May 12, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> *Please post some better A side B side pix when you land this catch!*



Keyword here is WHEN you buy it.a good price and better get on it before some"expert" tells the seller it's worth a grand.happens all the time.


----------



## Spence36 (May 12, 2015)

It's worth more like $1000.00 very clean  parts wise I would say scoop that thing up quick ... Clean ride it enjoy it do not paint it .. Is nice  the way it is


----------



## cyclingday (May 12, 2015)

Jamie Benedickt said:


> Yes Im new. Ive done some vintage motorcycle restoration and some vintage camper restoration. My girlfriend recently had one restored. So I hunted around locally and found this one to work on.




 Original condition is everything with these bikes. When you say, " to work on" I hope that doesn't mean stripped, blasted and destroyed. The paint on this bike looks pretty good. Live with it for awhile, and I'll bet down the road, you'll be glad you left it original.
It looks like a really nice bike.


----------



## looneymatthew (May 13, 2015)

Does not look like a C Model from the frame profile in the pictures.  or am I seeing things.
looks like a  great prewar staightbar survivor . I believe
because it is different than a C model it actually helps it value . its hard to tell from the lighting in the photo if it is maroon and cream or brown and tan. 

DiDefinitely caught my interest 
wonder what the badge is if its excelsior.


----------



## Jamie Benedickt (May 13, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> *If I was a betting man I'd bet the first letter in the serial starts with G ..........second third choice F or H*




Here are some more pics. I cant make out the first part of the serial # but last is 7479.


----------



## Djshakes (May 13, 2015)

Jamie Benedickt said:


> Here are some more pics. I cant make out the first part of the serial # but last is 7479.




Take a picture of the serial number. I think the bike might be a 1939.  Those wheels were added on later as you can see by the bendix rear hub.  It looks like the sprocket is not embossed which I believe was late 39 and later.  Does it have a notch on one side of the seat post clamp?  Maybe take pictures of both sides of clamp.

FYI, your steertube is on backwards.


----------



## Jamie Benedickt (May 14, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Original condition is everything with these bikes. When you say, " to work on" I hope that doesn't mean stripped, blasted and destroyed. The paint on this bike looks pretty good. Live with it for awhile, and I'll bet down the road, you'll be glad you left it original.
> It looks like a really nice bike.




No I plan to leave the paint alone. I just want to gather back the original parts as soon as I figure out what model it is and what went with it. Mostly take the rust off, oil it, and protect the paint and badges.  Any ideas on how to re-cover the seat?


----------



## Jamie Benedickt (May 14, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> Take a picture of the serial number. I think the bike might be a 1939.  Those wheels were added on later as you can see by the bendix rear hub.  It looks like the sprocket is not embossed which I believe was late 39 and later.  Does it have a notch on one side of the seat post clamp?  Maybe take pictures of both sides of clamp.
> 
> FYI, your steertube is on backwards.



Will do. Yeah I knew the tube was backwards. Guy that had it wanted it low rider.


----------



## Spence36 (May 16, 2015)

Jamie Benedickt said:


> No I plan to leave the paint alone. I just want to gather back the original parts as soon as I figure out what model it is and what went with it. Mostly take the rust off, oil it, and protect the paint and badges.  Any ideas on how to re-cover the seat?



The seat can be retstored by our very own Bobcycles who commented on this post he's excellent at restoring seats he does all mine just ask him .  And yes I would just clean it up and ride it needs a couple wheels etc ... Hint do not polish the badge ya can't replace all
Those years of patina . I would throw some drop centers on it and roll the fenders out, restore the seat amd cruise it  !!


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 28, 2015)

Let's have a action


----------

